

Markup language that generates Flash - superberliner
http://www.fluidhtml.com

======
dlsspy
That's like...worse.

I went to the "learn" screen to see some examples. It was just a text box with
a scroll bar, except I couldn't use my mouse scroller to scroll it. And when I
grabbed the scroll bar, there was huge latency before the text updated.

Tired of putting all that labor into creating sites that people can read?
Having too much difficulty breaking the user experience with html, css, and
javascript alone? Does your site render too damned fast? Getting annoyed by
the pesky (and growing!) population of mobile users looking at your stuff?

We have a solution for you! Just invest some time and money on our proprietary
language that compiles to a proprietary runtime and free yourself from the
shackles of web standards and interoperability!

~~~
klon
Hilarious

------
pan69
What's so special about this? Laszlo, swfmill and Flex have been around for
years. Just another implementation of the same idea. I think Haxe is much more
interesting than this.

~~~
hank777
This is incorrect. The difference is that lazlo and flex are tools that build
fixed binaries. They are the equivalent of a c++ compiler. This is designed to
be like html. That means that you can, from a web server, create pages on the
fly. You cannot modify or change code on the fly in lazlo or flex. In html,
you can dynamically create a page based on information in the database or
other state related info. This is a fundamentally different model (and one
that most of you should be familiar with) and entirely different than flex
(which most of you are not familiar with).

As far as swfmill goes, that is an _entirely_ orthogonal concept as is haxe.
swfmill is a tool for organizing assets, and haxe is a compiler. That is like
comparing an apple pie to a shoe.

------
sysk
Shouldn't it be the other way around? Converting Flash into standard web
technologies (html 5, css, javascript). Or using existing Flash authoring
tools to create AJAX apps. I'm not sure this service is solving the right
problem...

~~~
brianobush
agreed. flash is a pain to handle with crawling and indexing. would love to
see a trend away from flash, not to it.

~~~
est
On the other hand dynamically generated Flash captcha is a pain in the ass to
crack.

~~~
RyanMcGreal

        s/crack/use

~~~
est
Can I ask why? My theory is because it's hasn't grown to an active technology
community yet.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Image captchas suck, period. I'm not sure if there's a better way to
distinguish humans from bots, but forcing people to parse an image of
distorted letters and type them into an input box is lousy for
usability/accessibility no matter how you slice it.

------
xtho
It requires Flash 10, which is a good thing if you want to avoid your elitist
community being infiltrated by random Internet users.

------
sukuriant
Another version of this already exists, OpenLazlo.
(<http://www.openlaszlo.org/> ), and it's already used on websites, including
the internet radio, Pandora. The nice thing about OpenLazlo is that that it
can produce both Ajax and Flash from the same code.

